
Simple Respiratory Mask (T-shirt fabric) - nerfhammer
https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/12/6/05-1468-f1
======
pintxo
> We showed that a [our] hand-fashioned mask can provide a good fit and a
> measurable level of protection from a challenge aerosol. Problems remain.
> When made by naive users, this mask may be less effective because of
> variations in material, assembly, facial structure, cultural practices, and
> handling. No easy, definitive, and affordable test can demonstrate
> effectiveness before each use. Wearers may find the mask uncomfortable.

